# MAHJONG Bring it



## owls84 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mahjong Tourney in the arcade. I need 3 other players you get 2 tries and high score moves on. Come get a chance to defeat the Mahjong King (That's Me).


----------



## RJS (Jun 9, 2009)

O it's been brung!


----------



## owls84 (Jun 12, 2009)

Don't be scared all. There is one more spot so you guys can compete for 2nd, 3rd, or 4th.

In the words of Scotty Nguyen, "You can't beat me, Baby."


----------



## owls84 (Jun 16, 2009)

Well during my Mahjong Training, it seems I went ahead and beat my own record. I guess that is why we can't seem to get the last guy to join so we can go forward with the tourney.


----------



## TCShelton (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, I beat it twice in a row, the first being in under 7 minutes.  How is this game scored?  I don't get how you can beat it twice and get two different scores...


----------



## owls84 (Jun 18, 2009)

The best I figured is that it is based on time. You get the same score for the number of tiles you have but when you finish it you get a bonus based on the time. I think the high score I did it in under 5 minutes. It was quick but it seemed like I had no problems or challenges so I don't know if I will beat it.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 18, 2009)

Ive tried playing but I Have trouble making out the tiles, wish you could change them...

BTW not cool removing my high scores on Asteroid, space invaders etc etc etc. LOL j/k


----------



## RJS (Jun 18, 2009)

?? Your still the high score for Space Invaders and Asteroid.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 19, 2009)

Its a strange thing... click on the asteroids on the LEFT side under new games its 0 for high score, on the RIGHT under most played or whatever its labeled it has my unbeatable high score.  
Was just kidding, gives me something to work towards.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok looks like the Tourney has begun. Waiting on JTM and RLS.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok, I started a new one.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 21, 2009)

Vengence Will Be Mine!!!


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 8, 2009)

Anybody else want to jump in the tourney?


----------



## owls84 (Aug 25, 2009)

After trying and trying I would like to concede the crown.

TOM IS MAH JONG QUEEN


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 25, 2009)

That's nice Josh, but we still have open tournaments.:beer:


----------



## owls84 (Aug 25, 2009)

I wish more people would sign up for the Tourneys. The one we played was fun. I mean 8 people come on!!!!


----------



## owls84 (Aug 31, 2009)

I OWN THIS GAME. 2211. Don't even attempt it. Really don't. 

Blake you may want to reset the game so these guys don't get disapointed in their efforts.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 31, 2009)

No way dude, I just tied your score.  Now I have a reason to play this game again.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, you went down already.  Not even an hour later...:beer:


----------

